# michael myers dancing!



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

He actually dances pretty good! Who knew. Maybe he should go on dancing with the stars.....


----------



## scary dad (Sep 7, 2015)

Lol, thats funny.


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

good one! haha


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mikey would be right at home during an EBM (electronica) fest


----------



## Dr. Hogback (Oct 9, 2015)

lmfao  hackin n slashin


----------



## TJK3000 (Oct 9, 2015)

This would be so scary to see in the middle of like Halloween 5 or something.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Hahahahaha. The dancing video makes him far less scary now.....maybe.


----------

